# [OT] Un poco de humor

## abecedarix

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74072 un poco en plan funroll-loops.

----------

## Stolz

```
CFLAGS="-yoCorro+Qtu -controloMazoGcc -y -maburro -mucho" USE="-sentidocomun" emerge cool-people/im-a-ricer
```

y aun le contestan bien. Yo no hubiese sido tan escueto xD. Lo malo es que luego esta gente nos da mala fama.

----------

## the incredible hurd

Aquí va otro: ¿Qué tipo de extensión tienes?

http://www.bbspot.com/News/2004/10/extension_quiz.php

yo soy un .jpg (Espero que no haya muchos .bz2 por aquí   :Laughing:  )

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

soy un .mpg

Muy buena, no la conocía.

Salud!

----------

## achaw

A mi me salio un .*  :Smile: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *achaw wrote:*   

> A mi me salio un .* 

 

LOL, achaw eres un comodín de valor inapreciable...

Con respecto a los bz2 quería decir (por si alguien me malinterpreta) niños, aunque creo que es apta para todos los públicos (Sigo siendo el mismo niño que era, pero descomprimido  :Smile: )

----------

## gringo

divertido el cuestionario este, no lo conocía, me ha salido que soy un .inf desos.

saluetes

----------

## gorrixe

curioso test, a mi me ha salido que soy un .html   :Razz: 

----------

## pcmaster

A mí me ha salido un .ogg

----------

## Howlett

Pues yo soy un .mp3. Eso sí, algunas cuestiones las he respondido a voleo porque mi ingles deja mucho que desear.

----------

## JotaCE

a mi me salio un *.jpg  :Very Happy: 

----------

## abecedarix

Otro .jpg por aquí.

----------

## Stolz

Yo soy .jpg ¿que habrá que contestar para ser .png?   :Shocked: 

----------

## demostenes

A mí  me queda un hervor:

soy un .c

```

<a href="http://www.bbspot.com/News/2004/10/extension_quiz.php"><img

src="http://www.bbspot.com/Images/News_Features/2004/10/file_extensions/c.jpg" width="300" height="90"

border="0" alt="You are .c You have potential, but are often the source of problems and frustration.  One misplaced word and you get stuck in an infinite loop."><br>Which File Extension are You?</a>

```

El sino de mi vida.      :Twisted Evil: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## kropotkin

.gif   :Confused: 

----------

## sunbqto

Doy asco soy un .DLL

----------

## n0dix99

A mi me salio .gif  

Y si lo respondo con lo primero q me viene a la mente me sale

que soy un .swf.

Cual sera pero ???   :Confused: 

----------

## aj2r

pues yo soy un .inf, y he hecho el del sistema operativo y el del lenguaje y soy GNU/Hurd y JavaScript XD

----------

## Darksidex25

aquí el primer rpm de la lista  :Smile: 

----------

## diegoto

Un .ogg  :Smile: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Darksidex25 wrote:*   

> aquí el primer rpm de la lista 

 

buuuuuuuuuuu precompilado, xD

Yo soy una dll, xD

----------

## achaw

Los 10 mandamientos para el usuario novato de Linux, aunque no es tan gracioso. Los deberiamos aplicar todos:

http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/articulos/10-mandamientos.html

Ventajas de usar Windows en la Oficina:

http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/articulos/ventajas-de-usar-windows.html

Linus VS Chuck Norris:

http://www.vivalinux.com.ar/articulos/linus-torvalds-vs-chuck-norris.html

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Muy muy muy buenos achaw, xD, me he reido mucho.

 *Linus Vs Chuck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Linus Torvalds no tira el agua del inhodoro. El simplemente dice "make clean".
> 
> Linus Torvalds no necesita backups. El sólo sube sus archivos y deja que el resto del mundo les haga un Mirror.

 

----------

